# Triple rice soap



## Dawni

I'm so happy about these!





For Christmas I had given my soap experiments away as gifts to family members. My mom has 8 siblings ranging from ages 49-62, and we are 22 first cousins, few married with kids, aged between 16-39. Some live nearby, some live quite far.

You can imagine how many mini soaps I individually wrapped in brown paper, and labeled by hand lol

I figured that's the best way to have other skin types test my soap. Bath water, weather and humidity are also something I took into account. They were all given variants that have been cured between 6-10wks. I have all tested them on myself. Some were better than others but I deemed them all good soap. 

Several of those cousins and aunts came back with reviews so far. Some haven't touched the soap, preferring to just look at them lol

The winner was my rice soap. The first batch used water from the 2nd wash as my lye liquid, water from the boiling added after the cook for fluidity, and rice powder with the fats.

This second batch is slightly different, but uses the same recipe that they liked. Instead of just the water from boiling, I cooked some extra and pureed the rice along with the water and added this to my emulsion. The rice powder this time was added with my coconut milk powder in hot water, that went in after the cook for fluidity.

I'm sharing the recipe, and if you feel like trying it with different additives I'd like to hear how it went for you.

Lard 30%, 15% each cocoa butter, coconut, rice bran and sweet almond oils, 10% shea. It has a very low cleansing factor as it was meant as a face soap, superfat at 5% (mine was turmeric infused olive oil). 

If you decide to HP, it cooked for under 20mins and molded beautifully at 2.8:1 water, with some reserved for after the cook. You can tell that the butterflies were molded last but were still fluid enough. Here's what it looked like right before molding, almost like custard. 




Thank you for reading!


----------



## Terri E

Dawni said:


> I'm so happy about these!
> View attachment 36643
> 
> For Christmas I had given my soap experiments away as gifts to family members. My mom has 8 siblings ranging from ages 49-62, and we are 22 first cousins, few married with kids, aged between 16-39. Some live nearby, some live quite far.
> 
> You can imagine how many mini soaps I individually wrapped in brown paper, and labeled by hand lol
> 
> I figured that's the best way to have other skin types test my soap. Bath water, weather and humidity are also something I took into account. They were all given variants that have been cured between 6-10wks. I have all tested them on myself. Some were better than others but I deemed them all good soap.
> 
> Several of those cousins and aunts came back with reviews so far. Some haven't touched the soap, preferring to just look at them lol
> 
> 
> The winner was my rice soap. The first batch used water from the 2nd wash as my lye liquid, water from the boiling added after the cook for fluidity, and rice powder with the fats.
> 
> This second batch is slightly different, but uses the same recipe that they liked. Instead of just the water from boiling, I cooked some extra and pureed the rice along with the water and added this to my emulsion. The rice powder this time was added with my coconut milk powder in hot water, that went in after the cook for fluidity.
> 
> I'm sharing the recipe, and if you feel like trying it with different additives I'd like to hear how it went for you.
> 
> Lard 30%, 15% each cocoa butter, coconut, rice bran and sweet almond oils, 10% shea. It has a very low cleansing factor as it was meant as a face soap, superfat at 5% (mine was turmeric infused olive oil).
> 
> If you decide to HP, it cooked for under 20mins and molded beautifully at 2.8:1 water, with some reserved for after the cook. You can tell that the butterflies were molded last but were still fluid enough. Here's what it looked like right before molding, almost like custard.
> View attachment 36642
> 
> Thank you for reading!



  Great job Dawni! Such beautiful creamy soap! I bet it is wonderful. I love using rice in one form or another in soap! I use it in most all of my bars


----------



## midnightsoaper

Beautiful soap! Very smooth and creamy looking


----------



## cmzaha

Those are really nice looking and thankyou for sharing the recipe and is one I would like. Just might have to give it a go if I ever get motivated to make some soap.


----------



## Dawni

Terri E said:


> Great job Dawni! Such beautiful creamy soap! I bet it is wonderful. I love using rice in one form or another in soap! I use it in most all of my bars


I use the powder in almost all, too. Thank you for the affirmation. 


midnightsoaper said:


> Beautiful soap! Very smooth and creamy looking


Thank you  


cmzaha said:


> Those are really nice looking and thankyou for sharing the recipe and is one I would like. Just might have to give it a go if I ever get motivated to make some soap.


It's one of my few "experiments" where the numbers match (better than the others) the feel of the soap. I hope you like it if you do ever try it.. And thank you


----------



## Sony Sasankan

Very Interesting... Any idea on what is the science behind rice? Is it the starch content? Whats happening under the hood? Can wheat / corn / tapioca / other flours be substituted for rice? I havent tried making it, but definitely will... Just wanted to know if you already experimented on them already and was a waste of time. Also whats the difference between just rice water (konji?) and the puree soap physically? Is one harder or more bubbly than the other?


----------



## Dawni

Sony Sasankan said:


> Very Interesting... Any idea on what is the science behind rice? Is it the starch content? Whats happening under the hood? Can wheat / corn / tapioca / other flours be substituted for rice? I havent tried making it, but definitely will... Just wanted to know if you already experimented on them already and was a waste of time. Also whats the difference between just rice water (konji?) and the puree soap physically? Is one harder or more bubbly than the other?


No idea lol I just know that we Asians use rice on our face and went from there lol can't even say if it's the rice that makes users like it or it's just a good recipe to begin with. No way to test.

I have not tried other starches but I have a theory they harden the soap somewhat. I do have an experiment where I only used rice water in one batch and only rice puree in another - not much difference in hardness and longevity between each other but they are softer than the soap that uses both.

I'll have to look for my notes to answer your lather question though....

Let us know how you like it when you've tried rice


----------



## DeeAnna

_"...The first batch used water from the 2nd wash as my lye liquid, water from the boiling added after the cook..."_

I recently learned about cooking rice with an excess of water -- in other words, cook rice exactly like I'd cook pasta. I tried it for the first time last night, and it worked good! 

I strained out a fair bit of starchy water after the rice was cooked. I'm sure it would have been fun to add this cooking water to soap, but I didn't think of it at the time. I was tired and mainly focused on getting supper cooked and in people's bellies. 

Anyways, I'm curious if I'm understanding you right -- 

When you say "water from the boiling" do you cook your rice with this "pasta method"? 

And by "first wash" and "second wash", do you mean the water from rinsing the rice before cooking?


----------



## Dawni

DeeAnna said:


> _"_Anyways, I'm curious if I'm understanding you right --
> 
> When you say "water from the boiling" do you cook your rice with this "pasta method"?
> 
> And by "first wash" and "second wash", do you mean the water from rinsing the rice before cooking?


Yes and yes 

Although we soak the rice and then rinse before cooking so the water I use to mix my lye with has sat with rice for several minutes.

The pasta method is how we cook basmati rice. I think that's what I used for the first batch mentioned but our daily rice isn't made this way so I've since changed to pureed rice as the second additive, with rice powder being the last.


----------



## Kcryss

DeeAnna said:


> _"...The first batch used water from the 2nd wash as my lye liquid, water from the boiling added after the cook..."_
> 
> I recently learned about cooking rice with an excess of water -- in other words, cook rice exactly like I'd cook pasta. I tried it for the first time last night, and it worked good!
> 
> I strained out a fair bit of starchy water after the rice was cooked. I'm sure it would have been fun to add this cooking water to soap, but I didn't think of it at the time. I was tired and mainly focused on getting supper cooked and in people's bellies.
> 
> Anyways, I'm curious if I'm understanding you right --
> 
> When you say "water from the boiling" do you cook your rice with this "pasta method"?
> 
> And by "first wash" and "second wash", do you mean the water from rinsing the rice before cooking?



Was getting ready to ask the same questions.


----------



## AliOop

I realize this post is a bit old, but I am going to blame @Misschief for reviving the rice soap discussion. 

@Dawni, I do plan to try this. Using the recipe you described above, I ran the numbers through the lye calculator. It looks low on bubbles, so do you add any sugar? Or do the starches in the rice water and the rice make for nice bubbles?

Thank you for your help. I haven't HP'd for awhile, so this will be a good batch to get me back in that groove.


----------



## Dawni

I've actually tweaked this recipe a bit since the first post.. The one I sell isn't this one, except for the rice stuff. If you wanna try this one instead, lemme know how it goes for you. 



And yes, I do add sugar to every batch. So far, no one has commented on the lack of bubbles and for myself, I love how the lather is. It's more creamy than bubbly but it does have bubbles


----------



## Gaisy59

Dawni said:


> I'm so happy about these!
> View attachment 36643
> 
> For Christmas I had given my soap experiments away as gifts to family members. My mom has 8 siblings ranging from ages 49-62, and we are 22 first cousins, few married with kids, aged between 16-39. Some live nearby, some live quite far.
> 
> You can imagine how many mini soaps I individually wrapped in brown paper, and labeled by hand lol
> 
> I figured that's the best way to have other skin types test my soap. Bath water, weather and humidity are also something I took into account. They were all given variants that have been cured between 6-10wks. I have all tested them on myself. Some were better than others but I deemed them all good soap.
> 
> Several of those cousins and aunts came back with reviews so far. Some haven't touched the soap, preferring to just look at them lol
> 
> The winner was my rice soap. The first batch used water from the 2nd wash as my lye liquid, water from the boiling added after the cook for fluidity, and rice powder with the fats.
> 
> This second batch is slightly different, but uses the same recipe that they liked. Instead of just the water from boiling, I cooked some extra and pureed the rice along with the water and added this to my emulsion. The rice powder this time was added with my coconut milk powder in hot water, that went in after the cook for fluidity.
> 
> I'm sharing the recipe, and if you feel like trying it with different additives I'd like to hear how it went for you.
> 
> Lard 30%, 15% each cocoa butter, coconut, rice bran and sweet almond oils, 10% shea. It has a very low cleansing factor as it was meant as a face soap, superfat at 5% (mine was turmeric infused olive oil).
> 
> If you decide to HP, it cooked for under 20mins and molded beautifully at 2.8:1 water, with some reserved for after the cook. You can tell that the butterflies were molded last but were still fluid enough. Here's what it looked like right before molding, almost like custard.
> View attachment 36642
> 
> Thank you for reading!


Yes i will try this and thank you very much!


----------



## beckster51

Dawni said:


> I've actually tweaked this recipe a bit since the first post.. The one I sell isn't this one, except for the rice stuff. If you wanna try this one instead, lemme know how it goes for you.
> View attachment 49090
> View attachment 49091
> 
> And yes, I do add sugar to every batch. So far, no one has commented on the lack of bubbles and for myself, I love how the lather is. It's more creamy than bubbly but it does have bubbles


Thanks, Dawni, for sharing your method and recipe!  I haven't been intrigued about trying a new soap for a while, but I will definitely be trying this one.


----------



## Misschief

@Dawni, I've been testing my first batch of Triple Rice soap and, wow! I am in love with it. The bar and the lather feels so silky and, even after only two weeks of curing, it's so lovely on my face. I will definitely be keeping this recipe in my rotation. Thank you SO much for sharing your recipe.


----------



## beckster51

Misschief said:


> @Dawni, I've been testing my first batch of Triple Rice soap and, wow! I am in love with it. The bar and the lather feels so silky and, even after only two weeks of curing, it's so lovely on my face. I will definitely be keeping this recipe in my rotation. Thank you SO much for sharing your recipe.


I haven't made this yet, but I certainly plan on doing my next batch as a triple rice soap.  I read through, but did not see how much rice powder you add to a batch.  How much did you use, Misschief?  And how much rice did you puree into your rice water?  Apologies if I missed them somehow!  Thanks!


----------



## Rsapienza

Dawni said:


> I'm so happy about these!
> View attachment 36643
> 
> For Christmas I had given my soap experiments away as gifts to family members. My mom has 8 siblings ranging from ages 49-62, and we are 22 first cousins, few married with kids, aged between 16-39. Some live nearby, some live quite far.
> 
> You can imagine how many mini soaps I individually wrapped in brown paper, and labeled by hand lol
> 
> I figured that's the best way to have other skin types test my soap. Bath water, weather and humidity are also something I took into account. They were all given variants that have been cured between 6-10wks. I have all tested them on myself. Some were better than others but I deemed them all good soap.
> 
> Several of those cousins and aunts came back with reviews so far. Some haven't touched the soap, preferring to just look at them lol
> 
> The winner was my rice soap. The first batch used water from the 2nd wash as my lye liquid, water from the boiling added after the cook for fluidity, and rice powder with the fats.
> 
> This second batch is slightly different, but uses the same recipe that they liked. Instead of just the water from boiling, I cooked some extra and pureed the rice along with the water and added this to my emulsion. The rice powder this time was added with my coconut milk powder in hot water, that went in after the cook for fluidity.
> 
> I'm sharing the recipe, and if you feel like trying it with different additives I'd like to hear how it went for you.
> 
> Lard 30%, 15% each cocoa butter, coconut, rice bran and sweet almond oils, 10% shea. It has a very low cleansing factor as it was meant as a face soap, superfat at 5% (mine was turmeric infused olive oil).
> 
> If you decide to HP, it cooked for under 20mins and molded beautifully at 2.8:1 water, with some reserved for after the cook. You can tell that the butterflies were molded last but were still fluid enough. Here's what it looked like right before molding, almost like custard.
> View attachment 36642
> 
> Thank you for reading!


Thank you for posting all of your experiments.  I love trying new things! I do have a question. If using rice water only, how do you go about labeling them?


----------



## Misschief

beckster51 said:


> I haven't made this yet, but I certainly plan on doing my next batch as a triple rice soap.  I read through, but did not see how much rice powder you add to a batch.  How much did you use, Misschief?  And how much rice did you puree into your rice water?  Apologies if I missed them somehow!  Thanks!


I added 10 grams of the sweet rice flour to a 1000 gram batch of soap. When I cooked the rice, I cooked up a quarter cup of rice and saved the rinse water for dissolving the lye. Once the rice was cooked (in about 3 times the water required), I saved the water and blitzed the overcooked rice with enough of the water to make a slurry. I added 75 grams of the slurry to the soap batter.



Rsapienza said:


> Thank you for posting all of your experiments. I love trying new things! I do have a question. If using rice water only, how do you go about labeling them?



Mine aren't ready to label just yet but I'll be labelling it as having rice water, cooked rice, and sweet rice flour.


----------



## DKing

This sounds like another addition to my growing list of must try it outs.


----------



## SPowers

I haven't tried mine yet but looking forward to it.  I had leftover slurry from that batch which I refrigerated... mixed in a bit of distilled water and blized it in the bullet and used it with my lye/water.  Just single rice soap this time.


----------



## Dawni

Rsapienza said:


> Thank you for posting all of your experiments.  I love trying new things! I do have a question. If using rice water only, how do you go about labeling them?


My rice water is 75% of the total, which leaves the puree at 25%. More or less same like Misschief, maybe 1:2.5 rice to water for the puree. Mine's smooth but thick.

@Misschief your label sounds better than mine lol - mine says rice water, rice puree, rice powder.



SPowers said:


> I haven't tried mine yet but looking forward to it.  I had leftover slurry from that batch which I refrigerated... mixed in a bit of distilled water and blized it in the bullet and used it with my lye/water.  Just single rice soap this time.


Oooh I'll be curious to know if you'll notice any difference in the triple or the single rice. I've been meaning to post about it but my tests got DOS, when I tried just one variable of rice each. Wanted to see which was making it a harder bar, and in my case, a more fluid one. I have a feeling its all three....


----------



## SPowers

It will be awhile before I test it but will definitely report back.  Im really just getting to try my earlier soaps - I tried one this morning and was pleasantly surprised how bubbly it was - it's the first bar I 'created' myself and I think it was before I started adding other ingredients for bubbles.  I've since remade this recipe in my 'now' go-to recipe so I may have to rethink that!


----------



## beckster51

Misschief said:


> I added 10 grams of the sweet rice flour to a 1000 gram batch of soap. When I cooked the rice, I cooked up a quarter cup of rice and saved the rinse water for dissolving the lye. Once the rice was cooked (in about 3 times the water required), I saved the water and blitzed the overcooked rice with enough of the water to make a slurry. I added 75 grams of the slurry to the soap batter.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine aren't ready to label just yet but I'll be labelling it as having rice water, cooked rice, and sweet rice flour.


Thank you, Misschief!


----------



## beckster51

Dawni said:


> My rice water is 75% of the total, which leaves the puree at 25%. More or less same like Misschief, maybe 1:2.5 rice to water for the puree. Mine's smooth but thick.
> 
> Thank you so much, Dawni!  I am looking forward to finding the time to make this soon.
> 
> @Misschief your label sounds better than mine lol - mine says rice water, rice puree, rice powder.
> 
> 
> Oooh I'll be curious to know if you'll notice any difference in the triple or the single rice. I've been meaning to post about it but my tests got DOS, when I tried just one variable of rice each. Wanted to see which was making it a harder bar, and in my case, a more fluid one. I have a feeling its all three....


----------



## earlene

I finally got around to making Rice Soap, CP method.  I wanted to do the Triple Rice, but it ended up being Double Rice, because I had already masterbatched the soft oils in the recipe and didn't want to re-calculate the formula for additional oil.

I used Rice Congee (a thick rice water drink I make for personal consumption) and Puréed overcooked rice (left over from the congee making. I have to say my Stick Blender does a much better job of puréeing than my Magic Bullet used to do (I gave it to my DIL anyway, because her's was wearing out & I don't use mine very often.)

My decision to mix all the liquid, except for the lye solution, into the oils & SB them to emulsion was a good one, I think.  Besides the fact that the rice purée was almost as thick as set jello, bringing the oils mixture to emulsion first was really pretty cool looking.  Clear oils became a lovely creamy emulsion.  Then I mixed in my masterbatch lye solution, again mixing to emulsion.  Then separated the batter out for the colorants.  I had SO much time to work, it was wonderful.

So it's in the oven CPOPing right now after a brief period out of the oven because Hubby wanted to bake some bread. (I did not detect any soap fragrance in the baked bread, so that's good.)

So *Dawni*, you say your Triple Rice soap is best after an 8 week cure, right? Our recipes are quite different, though, so I will need to judge for myself, anyway.  I was going for a slow moving recipe so I would have lots of time for swirls and I got that in spite of the thickness of my water replacement. So I am happy to find out, the thick purée and congee had no apparent impact on the fluidity of my batter. I am looking forward to seeing how this turns out.

Oh, other additives in this batch:  cornsilk (in the masterbatch lye); EDTA (chelator); ROE (antioxidant); Sodium Lactate.

Next time I make rice soap, I will use a formula with more hard oils; this one was only 36% hard oils, not counting the CO (which is so soluble, I exclude it because it shortens the life of the bar.)


----------



## Dawni

earlene said:


> So *Dawni*, you say your Triple Rice soap is best after an 8 week cure, right?


Yeah... I noticed my soaps are all better with minimum 8 weeks. I wonder if it's the low coconut I always use....

For my triple rice, the lather becomes better, for the rest that's when it's hard enough for me. My recipe for this though, is my hardest soap even only after a week lol


----------



## Misschief

Dawni said:


> Yeah... I noticed my soaps are all better with minimum 8 weeks. I wonder if it's the low coconut I always use....
> 
> For my triple rice, the lather becomes better, for the rest that's when it's hard enough for me. My recipe for this though, is my hardest soap even only after a week lol


I can confirm that it's a nice hard bar. I find the lather more creamy than bubbly, which I like for a facial soap.


----------



## earlene

I had some oil separation, which measured about 1/2 - 3/4 cups of oil with a bit of cloudy gritty looking sediment on the bottom of the cup, which I conclude was from the rice purée.  I attribute it to too much added glycerin when my soap colorants were too thick, so I added a couple of drops to each, but probably overdid it with the TD & one of the others.  Or I wasn't at a stable emulsion, although it sure looked like it all the way through the finished pour.  Or it overheated in the oven (after all Hubby did decide to bake some bread & he may have started the pre-heat process before removing it from the oven, and just didn't want to tell me.)  Or a combination of all those things.  

Well, anyway, I cut it into bars, got some photos on my phone, then cut it up into cubes & re-batched it in my crockpot, so now it's HP method.  But the glitzy green neon and and radically reddish neon (really a very bright pink), muddies the purple vibrance and turned the purple muddier.  I filled the heart in the middle of one of my Texas shaped soaps & let it sit while waiting to see if it would harden up more than it had before so I could decide if I had to mix in another new batch of soap to harden this re-batch.  I was satisfied it was firming up sufficiently.

To make this now single color soap into an acceptable lavender shade, I added some extra TD and with my SB thoroughly mixed it in before molding again.   It bubbled quite nicely during washing up, so I am confident it will give me good bubbles after the cure.  But I'll just have to keep an eye on it and make sure it hardens up as much as I'd like.

I guess I will stop using glycerin for mixing colors.  This is the second time this has happened while using it in this way.


----------



## Soapzoom

Dawni said:


> I've actually tweaked this recipe a bit since the first post.. The one I sell isn't this one, except for the rice stuff. If you wanna try this one instead, lemme know how it goes for you.
> View attachment 49090
> View attachment 49091
> 
> And yes, I do add sugar to every batch. So far, no one has commented on the lack of bubbles and for myself, I love how the lather is. It's more creamy than bubbly but it does have bubbles



Hi Dwani,

Can you pls help me out: I’m making this triple  Rice cp soap. Like you i’m using rinsed rice water and lye. To the oils: puréed cooked rice and rice flour. Now my question is does this recipe warrant a 1:1 water lye ratio? And to the 500g oil batch can I add 50-70g of puréed cooked rice? And one table spoon rice flour? 

Eg if my water content is 140, and NaOH is 70. Then I make a 1:1 (which is 70g:70g) lye water solution. And the remaining 70% can be added as cooked rice purée or would you recommend less? 

Thank you.


----------



## Dawni

Soapzoom said:


> Hi Dwani,
> 
> Can you pls help me out: I’m making this triple  Rice cp soap. Like you i’m using rinsed rice water and lye. To the oils: puréed cooked rice and rice flour. Now my question is does this recipe warrant a 1:1 water lye ratio? And to the 500g oil batch can I add 50-70g of puréed cooked rice? And one table spoon rice flour?
> 
> Eg if my water content is 140, and NaOH is 70. Then I make a 1:1 (which is 70g:70g) lye water solution. And the remaining 70% can be added as cooked rice purée or would you recommend less?
> 
> Thank you.


Hallo! Yknow... I used to wing it lol.

What I do now since I started selling, just coz there's slightly more water needed for HP, is 1.25:1 water to lye and the rest is rice puree. I think what you said above is OK for CP. Maybe HP too but I'm chicken lol

My rice/powder flour is 1.5 teaspoon per 500g.. Lil more than 1 teaspoon PPO that you might be used to. Used to wing this too lol

Just remember, no matter the amounts you use, your rice has to be pureed really well, and your flour blended in really well, otherwise you'll end up with orange gummy spots in your soap.


----------



## Soapzoom

Dawni said:


> Hallo! Yknow... I used to wing it lol.
> 
> What I do now since I started selling, just coz there's slightly more water needed for HP, is 1.25:1 water to lye and the rest is rice puree. I think what you said above is OK for CP. Maybe HP too but I'm chicken lol
> 
> My rice/powder flour is 1.5 teaspoon per 500g.. Lil more than 1 teaspoon PPO that you might be used to. Used to wing this too lol
> 
> Just remember, no matter the amounts you use, your rice has to be pureed really well, and your flour blended in really well, otherwise you'll end up with orange gummy spots in your soap.


Thanks Dwani, Point noted re the blending bit. 
Re the orange gummy spot do you mean DOS? Cos yesterday I made carrot  soap and might have missed blending some bits well, and one of the soap upon unmolding had a translucent gummy side.. 

Also, how do you make your HP? In a double boiler?


----------



## Dawni

Soapzoom said:


> Thanks Dwani, Point noted re the blending bit.
> Re the orange gummy spot do you mean DOS? Cos yesterday I made carrot  soap and might have missed blending some bits well, and one of the soap upon unmolding had a translucent gummy side..
> 
> Also, how do you make your HP? In a double boiler?


Nope not DOS. Maybe I should have said "orange gummy bits" instead lol. You can actually pick em off and they feel like pcs of gummy bears your kid might have spit out lmao. It happened to me once before.. I'll see if I can find a picture somewhere. 

I make soap in a slow cooker 

I have a feeling all the rice additives make for a more fluid HP soap compared to all my others. Could also be the recipe. Whatever it is, I don't use more than 2.6:1 liquid to lye ratio (no matter the rice puree amount, but oh, it still warps somewhat so I'm thinking to lessen the liquid still) for this particular soap and I'm still able to swirl. It's my hardest soap too. Here's 2 different batches


----------



## Soapzoom

Dawni said:


> Nope not DOS. Maybe I should have said "orange gummy bits" instead lol. You can actually pick em off and they feel like pcs of gummy bears your kid might have spit out lmao. It happened to me once before.. I'll see if I can find a picture somewhere.
> 
> I make soap in a slow cooker
> 
> I have a feeling all the rice additives make for a more fluid HP soap compared to all my others. Could also be the recipe. Whatever it is, I don't use more than 2.6:1 liquid to lye ratio (no matter the rice puree amount, but oh, it still warps somewhat so I'm thinking to lessen the liquid still) for this particular soap and I'm still able to swirl. It's my hardest soap too. Here's 2 different batches
> View attachment 52541
> 
> View attachment 52542



I liked your chewed gummy bear analogy. Thank you. I just made 100% CO Salt Bars yesterday with 50% Pink Himalayan Salt. Used the old rinsed rice water for lye. The trace was considerably slow. I wonder if this old rice water was one of the reasons.

I’m going to give HP a shot soon.

Btw fantastic soaps.


----------



## Misschief

I'll be cutting my batch shortly. Here it is, in the mold, from yesterday. @Dawni does HP, I do CP.


----------



## nframe

Is there a difference between rice powder and rice flour?  
I have found this on Amazon:





						Natco Rice Flour, 500g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
					

Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Natco Rice Flour, 500g.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				



Would it be suitable?


----------



## Dawni

nframe said:


> Is there a difference between rice powder and rice flour?
> I have found this on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natco Rice Flour, 500g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
> 
> 
> Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Natco Rice Flour, 500g.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be suitable?


Some sources say its the same thing, some say the powder is coarser than the flour... I think either way, it'll work. Mine is the coarser type, mainly used for desserts where I am.


----------



## Misschief

nframe said:


> Is there a difference between rice powder and rice flour?
> I have found this on Amazon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natco Rice Flour, 500g: Amazon.co.uk: Grocery
> 
> 
> Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Natco Rice Flour, 500g.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be suitable?


I use what I can find in the grocery store; it's sweet rice flour, Kody Farms Mochiko (from California).


----------



## nframe

Thank you both for your replies.


----------



## Melysg25

@Dawni  I have read every single post on this thread and I'm still dumb founded....have mercy.   Can you please let me know how much cooked rice to use per PPO? ( I plan to puree the cooked rice into the rice water portion, so not to add extra water)


----------



## Dawni

Melysg25 said:


> @Dawni  I have read every single post on this thread and I'm still dumb founded....have mercy.   Can you please let me know how much cooked rice to use per PPO? ( I plan to puree the cooked rice into the rice water portion, so not to add extra water)


Here ya go sweets.. Quoted from a couple of posts above. I measured by total amount of water though, not PPO. Somewhere above (or maybe in her own threads) Misschief also mentions her amount.


Dawni said:


> What I do now since I started selling, just coz there's slightly more water needed for HP, is 1.25:1 water to lye and the rest is rice puree. I think what you said above is OK for CP. Maybe HP too but I'm chicken lol


Soapzoom mentions what she thought to try for CP too, if that helps


----------



## SPowers

I never post a pic of my Triple Rice Soap... haven't used it yet but so looking forward to it.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Dawni

Niiiice! Look at em looking all lush n creamy


----------



## Melysg25

Dawni said:


> Here ya go sweets.. Quoted from a couple of posts above. I measured by total amount of water though, not PPO. Somewhere above (or maybe in her own threads) Misschief also mentions her amount.
> 
> Soapzoom mentions what she thought to try for CP too, if that helps


That's why I didn't understand. Lol. And I kinda still don't. *Smacks self in the face* can I go by ppo or is there a reason to go by water weight? And if going by water weight, would I do a tsp/tbsp for every oz water ? I think my newness in soap making is shining brightly on this one. 
@Dawni


----------



## Dawni

Melysg25 said:


> That's why I didn't understand. Lol. And I kinda still don't. *Smacks self in the face* can I go by ppo or is there a reason to go by water weight? And if going by water weight, would I do a tsp/tbsp for every oz water ? I think my newness in soap making is shining brightly on this one.
> @Dawni


I did it by water coz it was easier for me lol, especially when I used to wing it haha.

You may be overthinking it too, happens to us all. Decide what amount of water you're comfortable with mixing lye in, and use puree for the rest. That's what I did haha. I'm sure you can translate that to PPO if you're willing to do the math 

You can try anything - if you're OK with 1:1 lye/water and use rice puree for the rest go for it. I didn't coz I'm chicken lol. If you'd rather use minimal puree I don't foresee any issues either. If you like your recipe already, all the rice additives are just going to give your soap a little more oomph.

The reason I added it to the oils is so I can stick blend it further, in case there are bits of solid rice left - you don't want those in your soap lol - and also with that much starch in your lye water who knows what can happen (haven't tried lol)

Let us know


----------



## Melysg25

Dawni said:


> I did it by water coz it was easier for me lol, especially when I used to wing it haha.
> 
> You may be overthinking it too, happens to us all. Decide what amount of water you're comfortable with mixing lye in, and use puree for the rest. That's what I did haha. I'm sure you can translate that to PPO if you're willing to do the math
> 
> You can try anything - if you're OK with 1:1 lye/water and use rice puree for the rest go for it. I didn't coz I'm chicken lol. If you'd rather use minimal puree I don't foresee any issues either. If you like your recipe already, all the rice additives are just going to give your soap a little more oomph.
> 
> The reason I added it to the oils is so I can stick blend it further, in case there are bits of solid rice left - you don't want those in your soap lol - and also with that much starch in your lye water who knows what can happen (haven't tried lol)
> 
> Let us know


Pics of my triple rice soap. Thanks @Dawni  I'm excited for these. Divided base into 2 parts: and used moraccan red clay for one part and "naked" base with poppy seeds for some extras visual appeal. Time to let them cure!


----------



## earlene

Just an update on my Double Rice (Nov 2020) and subsequent Triple Rice Dec 9, 2020) soaps:

The recipes are slightly different for these two soaps, and I don't remember why, but I suspect it was related to running low on one or two of the oils, or wanting to sub some oils.  In any case, it's not a good comparison.  I may have to come back to this.  Also the proportion of rice water and rice purée was quite different between the two, so I really do need to come back to this and re-visit the proportions in order to get a good idea of if I like this.  Besides the Double Rice was re-batched, whereas the Triple Rice was not.

Re-batched Double Rice soap has really hardened more than I expected in spite of the extra glycerin (see below quotes).  I can still press a dent into the bars with my fingers, but the soap is much much firmer and I'm just going to use it.  The lavender color is pleasant and not as bad as I expected after having to destroy my swirled colors by re-batching, so I am not sure if I will use these for felted soap as I had thought I might.  The bars are two months old at this point, so ready to use.  As far as lather and bubbles, good, but I wouldn't say any better than I normally get.

Triple Rice soap made on 12/9/2020 still seems a bit drying at 5 weeks cure and a cleansing number of 13 (higher than what I used in the above soap).  Also this one is too rough.  I used Bob's Red Mill rice powder, but at such a small amount (only 2.15% of the total recipe) so I wasn't expecting it to be so rough on my skin.  And I also used far less puréed rice (1/3rd less than in the previous Double Rice soap), but it was the same consistancy as in the previous soap.  I'll give it another few weeks & try it again as it just hasn't cured long enough yet.  I almost forgot to mention:  This soap is super hard!  In fact, event the sliver end cut I have used to test (twice now) at sink side, is hard as a rock.

Composition of the two soaps (per soapmakingfriend):


*Double Rice*
Olive Oil 19.62%;
Avocado Oil 12%;
Sunflower Oil 9.86%;
Rice Congee (water substitute) 9.23%;
Coconut Oil, 76 deg 8.62%;
Palm Oil 8.62%;
Rice purée (use SB) 6.21%;
Soy Wax, GW415 6.15%;
Castor Oil 2.83%;
Unknown percentage:
Vegetable Glycerin (mixed with colorants)*Triple Rice*
Rice Bran Oil, HO (Riceland) 19.36%;
Palm Oil 12.9%;
Coconut Oil, 76 deg 9.03%;
Cocoa Butter 7.74%;
Soy Wax, GW415 6.45%;
Shea Butter 3.87%;
Palm Kernel Oil Flakes, hydrogenated 3.23%;
Rice Powder 2.15%;
Rice purée (use SB) 2.15%;
Rice Congee (water substitute) 2.15%;
Castor Oil 1.94%;
For both:  Less than 1%: EDTA, ROE, Corn Silk;   Not calculated:  Colorants in both




earlene said:


> I finally got around to making Rice Soap, CP method.  I wanted to do the Triple Rice, but it ended up being Double Rice, because I had already masterbatched the soft oils in the recipe and didn't want to re-calculate the formula for additional oil.
> 
> I used Rice Congee (a thick rice water drink I make for personal consumption) and Puréed overcooked rice (left over from the congee making. I have to say my Stick Blender does a much better job of puréeing than my Magic Bullet used to do (I gave it to my DIL anyway, because her's was wearing out & I don't use mine very often.)
> 
> My decision to mix all the liquid, except for the lye solution, into the oils & SB them to emulsion was a good one, I think.  Besides the fact that the rice purée was almost as thick as set jello, bringing the oils mixture to emulsion first was really pretty cool looking.  Clear oils became a lovely creamy emulsion.  Then I mixed in my masterbatch lye solution, again mixing to emulsion.  Then separated the batter out for the colorants.  I had SO much time to work, it was wonderful.
> 
> So it's in the oven CPOPing right now after a brief period out of the oven because Hubby wanted to bake some bread. (I did not detect any soap fragrance in the baked bread, so that's good.)
> 
> So *Dawni*, you say your Triple Rice soap is best after an 8 week cure, right? Our recipes are quite different, though, so I will need to judge for myself, anyway.  I was going for a slow moving recipe so I would have lots of time for swirls and I got that in spite of the thickness of my water replacement. So I am happy to find out, the thick purée and congee had no apparent impact on the fluidity of my batter. I am looking forward to seeing how this turns out.
> 
> Oh, other additives in this batch:  cornsilk (in the masterbatch lye); EDTA (chelator); ROE (antioxidant); Sodium Lactate.
> 
> Next time I make rice soap, I will use a formula with more hard oils; this one was only 36% hard oils, not counting the CO (which is so soluble, I exclude it because it shortens the life of the bar.)





Dawni said:


> Yeah... I noticed my soaps are all better with minimum 8 weeks. I wonder if it's the low coconut I always use....
> 
> For my triple rice, the lather becomes better, for the rest that's when it's hard enough for me. My recipe for this though, is my hardest soap even only after a week lol





earlene said:


> I had some oil separation, which measured about 1/2 - 3/4 cups of oil with a bit of cloudy gritty looking sediment on the bottom of the cup, which I conclude was from the rice purée.  I attribute it to too much added glycerin when my soap colorants were too thick, so I added a couple of drops to each, but probably overdid it with the TD & one of the others.  Or I wasn't at a stable emulsion, although it sure looked like it all the way through the finished pour.  Or it overheated in the oven (after all Hubby did decide to bake some bread & he may have started the pre-heat process before removing it from the oven, and just didn't want to tell me.)  Or a combination of all those things.
> 
> Well, anyway, I cut it into bars, got some photos on my phone, then cut it up into cubes & re-batched it in my crockpot, so now it's HP method.  But the glitzy green neon and and radically reddish neon (really a very bright pink), muddies the purple vibrance and turned the purple muddier.  I filled the heart in the middle of one of my Texas shaped soaps & let it sit while waiting to see if it would harden up more than it had before so I could decide if I had to mix in another new batch of soap to harden this re-batch.  I was satisfied it was firming up sufficiently.
> 
> To make this now single color soap into an acceptable lavender shade, I added some extra TD and with my SB thoroughly mixed it in before molding again.   It bubbled quite nicely during washing up, so I am confident it will give me good bubbles after the cure.  But I'll just have to keep an eye on it and make sure it hardens up as much as I'd like.
> 
> I guess I will stop using glycerin for mixing colors.  This is the second time this has happened while using it in this way.


----------



## Catscankim

I was all set to ask whether or not it was ok to use rice that had been soaking for a few days because I forgot about it. I figured I should probably go look at it first to see what it looked like before I posted that question.

The answer is no LOL. it is a stinky brown fermented bubbly mess. Glad it's in a cool whip container that I can just gently put in the trash and get rid of it without having to open it again.

Figured I would share this tip LOL


----------



## Lynnz

Soap looks decadent, I can imagine it would be amazing on the skin <3


----------



## nativedan

earlene said:


> I used Bob's Red Mill rice powder, but at such a small amount (only 2.15% of the total recipe) so I wasn't expecting it to be so rough on my skin. And I also used far less puréed rice (1/3rd less than in the previous Double Rice soap), but it was the same consistancy as in the previous soap.



Hi Earlene, my first thought when I saw that rice flour was included in recipes was that the rice flour may have an exfoliating effect if it survives the cook, which is just fine if this is the intention. Is this what you mean by rough?

I use rice flour to keep my sourdough bread from sticking to the baking stone, works like a charm because of how coarse it is and remains so after coming in contact with sticky/wet dough. I can imagine how the rice flour may give soap a texture. On the other hand, I also bake sweets with gluten free flour, which includes rice, and it does not have the same course feel as the stand alone rice flour, it has a finer grind.

As mentioned above, I use the pasta method for cooking basmati rice too. At least that was until I got an instant pot, now the cooking water is all absorbed, and I still can get the crispy bottom just like on the stovetop!

Will anyone else please share if you or your users sense an exfoliating texture when rice or rice flour is in recipe? I wonder if this is limited to the rice flour and not the homemade rice slurry. Maybe using only the rice soak/cook liquid (or rice starch??) as an alternative while still achieving results.

This is a wonderful development, thank you Dawni and others for sharing.

Cheers.


----------



## Dawni

nativedan said:


> Will anyone else please share if you or your users sense an exfoliating texture when rice or rice flour is in recipe? I wonder if this is limited to the rice flour and not the homemade rice slurry. Maybe using only the rice soak/cook liquid (or rice starch??) as an alternative while still achieving results.
> 
> This is a wonderful development, thank you Dawni and others for sharing.
> 
> Cheers.


No exfoliation in mine. 
The rice flour I use looks very similar to my kaolin actually.. Just a different shade of white. Maybe if it were a coarser grind?


----------



## earlene

Update on my double & triple rice soaps:

The one I re-batched was the Double Rice and lost my gorgeous swirls, but ended up with a lovely shade of lavendar.  I thought it was never going to harden, but it did turn almost as hard as the Triple Rice soap I made later.  It just took more time, so I conclude the rice overcomes the glycerin eventually.  Thankfully, there is no exfoliating effect from the finely puréed rice (I used my stick blender to purée the cooked rice).  It is lovely soap, which feels fabulous on my skin as I wash.

The Triple Rice soap is really hard as a rock, but because of the exfoliating effect of the rice powder I do like it for use on the bottoms of my feet, but it is just too scratchy for other areas of my body, even for my hands.  It is okay if one uses a wash cloth or poof to load the lather onto the poof or wash cloth prior to washing.  But for directly on my skin - too rough.  Granted, my skin seems to be more sensitive to what some find as perfectly fine in terms of exfoliants.

So to address *nativedan*'s question, yes, that is what I meant by too rough. However, the soap was not made HP, so it was not a 'survives the cook' situation. I made this soap with the CP method. Regardless, I still think it would be too rough on my skin had I done it via HP. I have done many HP soaps and even colloidal oatmeal results in graininess in soap that feels rough (exfoliating) on my skin.



nativedan said:


> Hi Earlene, my first thought when I saw that rice flour was included in recipes was that the rice flour may have an exfoliating effect if it survives the cook, which is just fine if this is the intention. Is this what you mean by rough?


----------



## Misschief

nativedan said:


> Will anyone else please share if you or your users sense an exfoliating texture when rice or rice flour is in recipe? I wonder if this is limited to the rice flour and not the homemade rice slurry. Maybe using only the rice soak/cook liquid (or rice starch??) as an alternative while still achieving results.





earlene said:


> So to address *nativedan*'s question, yes, that is what I meant by too rough. However, the soap was not made HP, so it was not a 'survives the cook' situation. I made this soap with the CP method. Regardless, I still think it would be too rough on my skin had I done it via HP. I have done many HP soaps and even colloidal oatmeal results in graininess in soap that feels rough (exfoliating) on my skin.



My Triple Rice soap is as smooth as silk. I feel absolutely no graininess to it at all. Like Dawni, the rice flour I use is very fine, almost the texture of regular wheat flour. This is the brand I use.


----------



## KimW

Misschief said:


> My Triple Rice soap is as smooth as silk. I feel absolutely no graininess to it at all. Like Dawni, the rice flour I use is very fine, almost the texture of regular wheat flour. This is the brand I use.
> 
> View attachment 55058


USA Rice Flour!!  YES!  Misschief - what is a reasonable price for this rice flour?  I'd like to order some for soaping and for making (edible) rice noodles and will have to purchase it online.


----------



## nativedan

earlene said:


> However, the soap was not made HP, so it was not a 'survives the cook' situation. I made this soap with the CP method.



Thanks for the clarification regarding the process.



Dawni said:


> No exfoliation in mine.
> The rice flour I use looks very similar to my kaolin actually.. Just a different shade of white. Maybe if it were a coarser grind?



Different grind may be the detail. The rice flour I use on my my baking stone has the texture of fine sand between the fingers, not powdery soft like clay. I purchased it long ago from a bulk container at the grocery store so it's unclear what the brand/type is.



Misschief said:


> My Triple Rice soap is as smooth as silk. I feel absolutely no graininess to it at all. Like Dawni, the rice flour I use is very fine, almost the texture of regular wheat flour. This is the brand I use.
> 
> View attachment 55058



Cool, thanks for the tip! I will check this out.

I asked for details because I am curious if only using fine rice flour (and maybe also rice starch) will achieve similar results. It isn't holistic like a triple rice recipe, but in the interest of streamlining formulation it may be an acceptable option. I will report back when I am able to test.


----------



## Misschief

nativedan said:


> Thanks for the clarification regarding the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Different grind may be the detail. The rice flour I use on my my baking stone has the texture of fine sand between the fingers, not powdery soft like clay. I purchased it long ago from a bulk container at the grocery store so it's unclear what the brand/type is.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks for the tip! I will check this out.
> 
> I asked for details because I am curious if only using fine rice flour (and maybe also rice starch) will achieve similar results. It isn't holistic like a triple rice recipe, but in the interest of streamlining formulation it may be an acceptable option. I will report back when I am able to test.


I think rice starch would work just fine but keep in mind that the rinse water, as well as the cooking water, will have rice starch in it. It's what makes the lye water thick, if you're using it to dissolve the lye.


----------



## Misschief

KimW said:


> USA Rice Flour!!  YES!  Misschief - what is a reasonable price for this rice flour?  I'd like to order some for soaping and for making (edible) rice noodles and will have to purchase it online.


Oh gosh, Kim, I have no idea what I paid for it. I picked it up at my local grocery store a couple of years ago. That box is still more than 3/4 full.


----------



## Dawni

nativedan said:


> I asked for details because I am curious if only using fine rice flour (and maybe also rice starch) will achieve similar results. It isn't holistic like a triple rice recipe, but in the interest of streamlining formulation it may be an acceptable option. I will report back when I am able to test.


Correct me if my understanding is wrong... 

I use rice flour/powder in ALL my soaps... What makes this one different is the addition of the other rice stuff. In none of the soaps can you feel the rice powder (unless of course I do add something else that's coarser). 

As for the other qualities.... I once tested a recipe with only one each of the rice additives. The aim was to try n see which made the triple rice one my most fluid HP soap though, not anything else.

I will say this - using one alone results in a bar that's nothing like the one that used all 3 lol - not hardness, lather, not even in terms of fluidity. 

I did notice though, that these particular test soaps have been around for more than a year with no sign of DOS, compared to some other "regular" test soaps (without starch in any form) made around the same time. Is it the rice? Can't say......


----------



## nativedan

Dawni said:


> Correct me if my understanding is wrong...
> 
> I use rice flour/powder in ALL my soaps... What makes this one different is the addition of the other rice stuff. In none of the soaps can you feel the rice powder (unless of course I do add something else that's coarser).
> 
> As for the other qualities.... I once tested a recipe with only one each of the rice additives. The aim was to try n see which made the triple rice one my most fluid HP soap though, not anything else.
> 
> I will say this - using one alone results in a bar that's nothing like the one that used all 3 lol - not hardness, lather, not even in terms of fluidity.
> 
> I did notice though, that these particular test soaps have been around for more than a year with no sign of DOS, compared to some other "regular" test soaps (without starch in any form) made around the same time. Is it the rice? Can't say......



Your understanding is correct. Thank you for clarifying the that you use rice flour/powder in all your soaps and why this method is unique because of the added soak/cook water and the puree. I guess it's the abundance of rice that makes it good!



Terri E said:


> I love using rice in one form or another in soap! I use it in most all of my bars



Hi Terri, will you please share your inspiration behind using rice in your soap? Dawni mentioned above that using rice as a cosmetic treatment is common where she. I'm curious about how you came to use it. Thanks!


----------



## earlene

Misschief said:


> My Triple Rice soap is as smooth as silk. I feel absolutely no graininess to it at all. Like Dawni, the rice flour I use is very fine, almost the texture of regular wheat flour. This is the brand I use.
> 
> View attachment 55058


I decided to add Mochiko sweet rice flour to my subscription order at Amazon.  I will try it in soap and see if my skin does or does not find it to be exfoliating. 

*Misschief*, when you made your triple rice soap, did you do HP like Dawni does, or did you do it CP like I did? I don't think it would really matter, but thought I'd ask. I have not noticed any difference using HP or CP when it comes to additives that my skin finds exfoliating. As I've said, colloidal oatmeal feels exfoliating to my skin, and it's pretty darn fine as I recall.

I do sometimes use rice powder in cooking, so it's not like this will go to waste if I do find it too rough on my skin.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Wouldn't a rice vinegar addition make this a _quadruple rice_ soap?


----------



## Misschief

earlene said:


> I decided to add Mochiko sweet rice flour to my subscription order at Amazon.  I will try it in soap and see if my skin does or does not find it to be exfoliating.
> 
> *Misschief*, when you made your triple rice soap, did you do HP like Dawni does, or did you do it CP like I did? I don't think it would really matter, but thought I'd ask. I have not noticed any difference using HP or CP when it comes to additives that my skin finds exfoliating. As I've said, colloidal oatmeal feels exfoliating to my skin, and it's pretty darn fine as I recall.
> 
> I do sometimes use rice powder in cooking, so it's not like this will go to waste if I do find it too rough on my skin.


I CP mine.

ETA Colloidal oatmeal is finer and softer than the rice flour I have. I use Aveeno brand colloidal oatmeal and it's as fine as talcum powder.


----------



## Terri E

Hi Terri, will you please share your inspiration behind using rice in your soap? Dawni mentioned above that using rice as a cosmetic treatment is common where she. I'm curious about how you came to use it. Thanks!
[/QUOTE]

Hi Dan, my inspiration came about 12 years ago when I began making soap.I was looking for special ingredients to use in my soap that were natural and nutrient dense. I make a dry mix (protein rich) of which rice flour is one of the ingredients. I add this mix to every batch I make. I find it adds smoothness, texture and bubbles to my soap but is also gentle on the skin. I add my mix to bath bombs as well. In some batches I use rice milk which I add at trace


----------



## earlene

earlene said:


> Just an update on my Double Rice (Nov 2020) and subsequent Triple Rice Dec 9, 2020) soaps:
> 
> The recipes are slightly different for these two soaps, and I don't remember why, but I suspect it was related to running low on one or two of the oils, or wanting to sub some oils.  In any case, it's not a good comparison.  I may have to come back to this.  Also the proportion of rice water and rice purée was quite different between the two, so I really do need to come back to this and re-visit the proportions in order to get a good idea of if I like this.  Besides the Double Rice was re-batched, whereas the Triple Rice was not.
> 
> Re-batched Double Rice soap has really hardened more than I expected in spite of the extra glycerin (see below quotes).  I can still press a dent into the bars with my fingers, but the soap is much much firmer and I'm just going to use it.  The lavender color is pleasant and not as bad as I expected after having to destroy my swirled colors by re-batching, so I am not sure if I will use these for felted soap as I had thought I might.  The bars are two months old at this point, so ready to use.  As far as lather and bubbles, good, but I wouldn't say any better than I normally get.
> 
> Triple Rice soap made on 12/9/2020 still seems a bit drying at 5 weeks cure and a cleansing number of 13 (higher than what I used in the above soap).  Also this one is too rough.  I used Bob's Red Mill rice powder, but at such a small amount (only 2.15% of the total recipe) so I wasn't expecting it to be so rough on my skin.  And I also used far less puréed rice (1/3rd less than in the previous Double Rice soap), but it was the same consistancy as in the previous soap.  I'll give it another few weeks & try it again as it just hasn't cured long enough yet.  I almost forgot to mention:  This soap is super hard!  In fact, event the sliver end cut I have used to test (twice now) at sink side, is hard as a rock.
> 
> Composition of the two soaps (per soapmakingfriend):
> 
> 
> *Double Rice*
> Olive Oil 19.62%;
> Avocado Oil 12%;
> Sunflower Oil 9.86%;
> Rice Congee (water substitute) 9.23%;
> Coconut Oil, 76 deg 8.62%;
> Palm Oil 8.62%;
> Rice purée (use SB) 6.21%;
> Soy Wax, GW415 6.15%;
> Castor Oil 2.83%;
> Unknown percentage:
> Vegetable Glycerin (mixed with colorants)*Triple Rice*
> Rice Bran Oil, HO (Riceland) 19.36%;
> Palm Oil 12.9%;
> Coconut Oil, 76 deg 9.03%;
> Cocoa Butter 7.74%;
> Soy Wax, GW415 6.45%;
> Shea Butter 3.87%;
> Palm Kernel Oil Flakes, hydrogenated 3.23%;
> Rice Powder 2.15%;
> Rice purée (use SB) 2.15%;
> Rice Congee (water substitute) 2.15%;
> Castor Oil 1.94%;
> For both:  Less than 1%: EDTA, ROE, Corn Silk;   Not calculated:  Colorants in both


Another update on the Triple Rice Soap that I made on 12/9/2020 with Bob's Red Mill rice flour:

The soap with rice flour is now 16 weeks into cure and the roughness continues to be quite exfoliating, which is okay for my feet, but it painfully scratched my belly skin today in the shower, so I won't be using this soap bare for anything other than my feet from now onward.   I don't like using a soap poof, as I find even those too rough on my skin.  

It just occurred to me that if I heavily felt these, they might be safe to use on my skin, so I may try that in the future, since I still have 6 more bars of this soap left and I won't gift soap that excoriates my skin.  So I will move them to the area for future felted soaps and work on that after my hand sufficiently rehabilitated.

The Mochiko brand sweet rice flour that *Misschief* recommended should be arriving Monday. IF I can get it together, I'll make a batch Monday evening. I'd like to get that done so that it can be cut on Tuesday, because on Wednesday I have surgery on my dominant hand and will not be able to make soap for probably about 2 months, maybe a bit longer.

My plan is to compare the new soap with the Mochiko sweet rice flour to the soap with Bob's Red Mill rice flour and see if it's just my skin being overly sensitive or if the rice flour really will make a difference.

This is not the first time people have had a different experiences with additives than do I.  It just may be that my skin is more fragile than average,  though I never really thought of my skin as fragile before.  I can only hope to find that this brand doesn't feel so rough in the finished soap, but that if it does, it would not really surprise me any considering what others have said about how colloidal oatmeal, or tea leaves and some or other additives in soap feel like to them compared to what they feel like to my skin.

For future reference these are the two rice flours I am talking about:


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy

Would brown rice give difference results?


----------



## Misschief

Garden Gives Me Joy said:


> Would brown rice give difference results?


I don't see why it would.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

The insights and experiences around here are so exciting, but this thread got a bit unwieldy over time. That's why I summarised the “rice” part of the recipes into a spreadsheet:





						EtherCalc - Share the URL to your friends and edit together!
					






					ethercalc.net
				



Feel free to correct/add missing bits, and add your own twists on triple rice soap!


----------



## AliOop

@ResolvableOwl thank you! That is a nice summary of the different recipe combos. Still waiting to make a rice soap, although I did squeeze in a potato soap awhile back.


----------



## nativedan

I made a batch of soap last week that included rice elements. This was a personal batch to finish some safflower oil I had. I used about 2 heaping tablespoons of sweet rice flour and 1 heaping tablespoon of rice starch. I added both to the oil before lye. The texture of the flour is fine, I can feel it slightly between the fingers. The starch is superfine, just like the texture of cornstarch or kaolin clay. I HP and am waiting a little while for the bars to cure/harden.

I'm typically more generous with the butters and castor oil, but since this was an experiment I tried to keep costs down. The recipe wasn't as well-rounded as usual so I wasn't expecting stellar results. With that said, I tested a piece and it had a fantastic lather! The lather was luxurious, silky, and abundant. I also use sugar and cetyl alcohol to help boost suds, but I use these in all recipes and this lather felt different so I think the rice is the reason. And there was no detectable grain or exfoliating characteristics from the rice flour.

For information my recipe was:

Oil%GramsSafflower Oil, high oleic42588Coconut Oil, 76 deg20280Olive Oil9126Castor Oil8112Cocoa Butter798Mango Seed Butter798Shea Butter798*Total**100**1400*

In general for my standard recipe I have replaced safflower with rice bran oil in the cook and meadowfoam seed oil for the superfat, but this batch was mainly to just use the safflower. In addition, the recipe included dehydrated aloe, sugar, cetyl alcohol, sodium lactate, sodium gluconate, and kaolin clay. I will make additions to the chart after I make another batch to get my measurements down.

Cheers!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

@nativedan Thank you! I took the liberty to outright add the outline of that recipe to the spreadsheet.

Food for thought to the HPers who are adding raw rice flour/powder/starch to their batters: *rice + water + heat = gelled/cooked rice*. Cooking the rice within the batter during HP might replace purée/congee addition. And even explain the hardness of rice bars – there is just less (free) water inside the young soap, that can keep the batter soft?
On the other hand, @Dawni reported that her HP batter stayed thin and well-behaved enough for agreeable mould casting.


----------



## earlene

ResolvableOwl said:


> The insights and experiences around here are so exciting, but this thread got a bit unwieldy over time. That's why I summarised the “rice” part of the recipes into a spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EtherCalc - Share the URL to your friends and edit together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ethercalc.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to correct/add missing bits, and add your own twists on triple rice soap!


@ResolvableOwl, I corrected the percentage of RBO used in my triple rice soap, since I believe for uniformity, that column in the spreadsheet is meant to contain the percentage of oils only, and you entered the percentage of RBO for the entire batch (which includes all ingredients, not just the oils.)  Not your mistake, as I only included the final composition as reported out by *Soapmaking Recipe Builder & Lye Calculator*. Can you add a notations column? My dominant hand prevents me from doing detail work for the duration of my recovery; even typing is cumbersome.


----------



## nativedan

ResolvableOwl said:


> @nativedan Thank you! I took the liberty to outright add the outline of that recipe to the spreadsheet.
> 
> Food for thought to the HPers who are adding raw rice flour/powder/starch to their batters: *rice + water + heat = gelled/cooked rice*. Cooking the rice within the batter during HP might replace purée/congee addition. And even explain the hardness of rice bars – there is just less (free) water inside the young soap, that can keep the batter soft?
> On the other hand, @Dawni reported that her HP batter stayed thin and well-behaved enough for agreeable mould casting.



Good point.

I found that my batter was a bit dry, I had to spray warm water on top of the cook to help with dry bits. The lye concentration for the recipe was 33% and it was HTHP. The batter stayed smooth enough for manageable pouring into the mold though. Further experimentation is needed to determine how the rice flour and/or starch affects the cook because I did not make a slurry from actual cooked rice and surplus cook water- this may help offset the potential for the rice flour to "draw" water or affect the behavior of liquid in the recipe. I also used aloe that I dehydrated and ground myself, however it was a small amount, a heaping 1/4 teaspoon. I dehydrated 3 large aloe leaves and it only yielded a small handful of powder including the skin, so ultimately this may have had an affect on water as well.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

earlene said:


> which includes all ingredients, not just the oils.


 That's why it is a good idea to _always_ double-check recipes, even if you just transcribe them and don't even intend to reproduce. Math would have quickly told me that the oils don't add up to 100%, and the strange numbers are not merely an artefact of eyeballed oil masterbatching.

BTW, I've added the column. All the best for your recovery!



nativedan said:


> how the rice flour and/or starch affects the cook because I did not make a slurry from actual cooked rice and surplus cook water- this may help offset the potential for the rice flour to "draw" water or affect the behavior of liquid in the recipe.


So you made kind of a “roux”? That's yet another twist to the story. The rice particles come into contact with hot water/lye while already suspended in the oils. All this under moisture competition with the aloe and evaporation losses… I can well imagine your troubles with the batter drying. Congrats that pouring was still possible, and I'm looking forward to your further findings.

Gosh, @Dawni, what have you done? One (seemingly) simple ingredient, so many new parameters to check out!


----------



## ResolvableOwl

I'm in! Yesterday, I made the first rice soap. In accordance with my comment earlier on, I gave rice vinegar a try. Still it's only two rice products into the batter, so it's only a “double rice” soap  (following the spirit of this thread to not count RBO as a specifically rice-related ingredient). But I don't think think I have to apologise!



(Not a very beautiful loaf, but it'll be reprocessed anyway)

Following my usual math paranoia, I can give pretty exact numbers of how much of each constituents is in the final soap.

First, I milled *whole-grain risotto rice* (the only one I had at hand) to groats, hoping that this would cut down cooking times…
Boiled one part rice groats in five parts coconut milk. This is still too little liquid to overcook the rice into a somewhat smooth paste. I needed to add water later on, and it took well over an hour for the rice lumps to become creamy.
Lye water replaced by 20%ppo of a 5% *rice vinegar* (eq. 1.4%ppo sodium acetate)
Rice added to the oils (”split batter”). Rice mash (35%ppo, containing 4.8%ppo rice and 3.8%ppo coconut oil) + oils (40% rice bran, plus HO sunflower, cocoa butter, coconut, ROE). The rice/coconut helped to establish a stable emulsion solely with the spatula (didn't need the SB, so it's not a “purée” in the literal sense).
Upon lye/vinegar addition, the batter stayed in a pretty fluid state all the time (approx. 1 h on the stove). Initially, there was a slight ammonia-like odour (rice/coconut protein eaten up by lye, I guess). The opaque additions made it difficult to distinguish batter states (apple mash, vaseline, gel), so I had to resort to the texture to guess the cooking end point. Not a big issue, since I didn't make late additions (superfat, EO/FO) to the batter anyway.
Towards the end, I noticed that the batter became increasingly frothy (think of half beaten egg whites/aquafaba). Finally, I poured it into a cylindrical mould to let it solidify. Consistency would have allowed for individual moulds, or more evaporation. The balance readings tell me that it has a post-cook pre-cure water content of 40%ppo (which is about nine times the amount of rice).
The next day, I unmoulded it. It's still quite pliable, but a bit “gummy” like a very stiff rice pudding/polenta (which it essentially is ).

I also observe an ivory pinkish-orange colour, just like in Dawni's initial photos (despite my terrific photo manipulation skills ). The bran shreds of the unhulled rice give little reddish-brown specks, that add some “life” to the loaf – I hope that they don't become scratchy on the long run.
The soap has a peculiar, sweetish woody and a bit cheesy odour to it, that only remotely reminds of rice, coconut, or the unrefined cocoa butter I used. Nothing objectionable, but just not something you'd usually expect a soap to smell like.

Bottom line:

HP rice soap is fun to do, and cooks in a well-behaved manner (thanks to the rice and/or the acetate)
(Rice) vinegar in rice soap is a thing (since yesterday)
Time will show if I can confirm the ostensibly quick cure, and lather happiness that was reported by many others in this thread.

ETA: Added to the recipe list.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Tiny update on my double-rice soap: it's four months in, since I had rescued a tiny bar from becoming sushi rice. With cocoa butter on board, a hectic HP preparation, and lots of non-soapy stuff in the batter, I expected anything but a rapid cure, and so it was. As a soap, it had been pretty decent from the very beginning (abundant lather, nice skin feel), but it seemed to be stuck somewhere a third into cure and didn't dry up further, didn't lose its residual stickiness, nor weight at a significant rate.

Now after forgetting about it, and 104 days later, said reference piece has dried down from 43.3 g to 35.6 g, i. e. lost 18% moisture, and now has become somewhat decent hard too.


----------



## Dawni

ResolvableOwl said:


> Gosh, @Dawni, what have you done? One (seemingly) simple ingredient, so many new parameters to check out!


Haha and here my only "parameters" were: we eat it almost daily so it's always on hand; it was reportedly good for the skin (did not look it up in terms of soap but I figured, why not) and; well, I'm Filipino, and rice is a thing here (trying to go for natural, local, etc. branding though I came up with this before I thought of selling lol)

I'm glad people are still coming across this and trying it out. It still is my favourite soap, and still my best seller. 

I wish I had the time (and brain juice) to study the science behind it...... lol


----------



## amd

Coincidentally...
Three years ago I made an experimental soap - I soaked dry rice in distilled water for a day or two and strained it to use in my lye. I had some amount of rice that slipped through the strainer (or spilled over, potayto potahto) so I blitzed it well with my stick blender and strained it again before adding my lye. I confess that I only tested this soap once, at about 6 weeks cure, to make sure it was a nice feeling soap, but didn't leave much of an impression on me. I sold all but one bar that I threw into my personal stash box. I'm currently using that soap in my shower. Besides being as hard as a brick, it has the most gorgeous silky lather ever. It definitely aged well. I've been contemplating making another small batch and aging for myself, and then this thread shows up again.

**** enablers.


----------



## ResolvableOwl

Not literally a Triple_ Rice_ soap, but so many ideas and experience shamelessly stolen inspired by this thread, that I think a bit of cross-promotion is alright:





						Triple Maize Soap
					

I've learned about nixtamalisation like a foreign language. Corn doesn't play much of a role in the cuisine over here, and when, then it's cultural (more often than not literally pop-cultural) import: corn flakes, polenta, popcorn, tortillas. Accordingly exotic was it for me to read up the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## LynetteO

ResolvableOwl said:


> The insights and experiences around here are so exciting, but this thread got a bit unwieldy over time. That's why I summarised the “rice” part of the recipes into a spreadsheet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EtherCalc - Share the URL to your friends and edit together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ethercalc.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to correct/add missing bits, and add your own twists on triple rice soap!


Gr8 spreadsheet. I miss @ResolvableOwl!


----------



## Jasmin

Dawni said:


> Haha and here my only "parameters" were: we eat it almost daily so it's always on hand; it was reportedly good for the skin (did not look it up in terms of soap but I figured, why not) and; well, I'm Filipino, and rice is a thing here (trying to go for natural, local, etc. branding though I came up with this before I thought of selling lol)
> 
> I'm glad people are still coming across this and trying it out. It still is my favourite soap, and still my best seller.
> 
> I wish I had the time (and brain juice) to study the science behind it...... lol


Great inspiration! I will make this soap tonight. I'll let you know how it came out! First, I have to figure out how to make my version based on the things I already have in my home.


----------

